# resident's card or residents form?



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

Most of this information was covered in other posts but just so that I have it all in one place, please bear with me.

I have a UK passport and proof of income (four small pensions), but I'm still waiting for an S1 (health) form which was sent from the UK a week ago. 

The overseas pension office did send me a fax though stating that I receive a UK pension. 

Photographs will be no problem.

I put down a deposit on a place and have an official receipt, and although I theoretically need a resident's card to sign the contract the agent said he'll do it with my UK passport if push comes to shove.

Portal SEF

Which of the two forms do I need to complete, Residence Card or Residence Permit?

Will need to have electricity and Internet in my name.

It doesn't seem pressing for me to get an NIF at the moment, unless I'll need one to open a bank account?

Do you think I can get the resident's card (or permit) without the S1 ?

Any comments would be most welcome,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

redbourn said:


> Hi,
> I have a UK passport and proof of income (four small pensions), but I'm still waiting for an S1 (health) form which was sent from the UK a week ago.
> 
> The overseas pension office did send me a fax though stating that I receive a UK pension.
> ...


You *need* the NIF number before anything you can't get any Utilities without it.

It's* neither* a Card or a Permit, it's registering your Residence in Portugal, this is handled as agents of SEF by your Camara, quite where in Lisbon?

You don't reguire photos, it's a simple statement + signature + proof of address sometimes an Astestado as proof of address from your local Junta is required, you might be asked to prove income, but S1 is nor part of Registration which must be done at or before 30 days of 3 months in Portugal.

S1 form is to register at your Regional Social Security Office, once your given a S/S number then register with your local Centre de Saude. You need Passport, Residence Registration, S/S number

If you are a UK State Pensioner then the UK will supply once counterparts of S1 received back in UK a EHIC for Emergency health Treatment in the EU (not for use in Portugal)


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> You *need* the NIF number before anything you can't get any Utilities without it.
> 
> It's* neither* a Card or a Permit, it's registering your Residence in Portugal, this is handled as agents of SEF by your Camara, quite where in Lisbon?
> 
> ...


Thanks again for all your help,

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should have added you'll not open a Bank A/C without a NIF but you don't need Residence


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Should have added you'll not open a Bank A/C without a NIF but you don't need Residence


Thanks.

I will try to take care of as much as this as possible today.


There is a an SEF office a ten minute walk away but I haven't yet found a list of offices where I can get the NIF number; but I guess the SEF people will send me in the right direction.

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need your local Financas office, SEF really don't handle basic Registration of Residence it's been farmed out to the Camara's or Citizen Shops.
You get a printed A4 sheet for Registration, photocopy that an carry soon gets tatty & keep original safe

Financas offices Portal das Finanças - Descrição Endereços e Contactos


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> You need your local Financas office, SEF really don't handle basic Registration of Residence it's been farmed out to the Camara's or Citizen Shops.
> You get a printed A4 sheet for Registration, photocopy that an carry soon gets tatty & keep original safe
> 
> Financas offices Portal das Finanças - Descrição Endereços e Contactos



Thanks to you!

I got my provisorio de Indentifacao and my Indentifacao fiscal in about an hour at a loja do cidadão..

No photos, no proof of income etc. just sign here and pay 10.20 euros.

The place was not what I expected. Two floors, and the guy at the information desk simply said "upstairs" and kept yawning. Nothing upstairs was written in English but my Portuguese was happily sufficient. 

I did however almost miss my turn by going to the wrong "desk two".

So sadly, much of the information at AngloINFO Lisbon: living in and moving to Lisbon, Portugal and other sites is completely out of date and has people scurrying around getting things that they don't need and going to places that they don't need to go to etc.

Glad that I took your advice!!!

So off to open a bank account tomorrow.

I was going to open an account at Banco Espírito Santo and the realty agent says that he has an account there and he's very pleased with it, but he recommended another bank for me which is actually Spanish, but I have to check the name with him.

What says you?

Several people said the deal that I got in Costa Caparica, 2 fully furnished rooms, 400 meters from the beach for 350 euros a months is a steal; so I'm pleased to hear that!

Thanks again and come take a look at Costa Caparica!

The least that I can do is to offer you a sofa and a good meal or two ;-)

Michael


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably Santander Totta, our preference is millennium bcp not had any problems with them, good online English option useful for getting used to how to do things, and they have an arrangement with HSBC so transfer from UK are free


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Probably Santander Totta, our preference is millennium bcp not had any problems with them, good online English option useful for getting used to how to do things, and they have an arrangement with HSBC so transfer from UK are free


thanks

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> You need your local Financas office, SEF really don't handle basic Registration of Residence it's been farmed out to the Camara's or Citizen Shops.
> You get a printed A4 sheet for Registration, photocopy that an carry soon gets tatty & keep original safe
> 
> Financas offices Portal das Finanças - Descrição Endereços e Contactos


My identification document shows my UK address and I no longer live there.

Maybe because the apartment I rented won't be in my name until September 1, ?

What do you think or know?

Michael


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

After getting my tax number and ID document, I got back to the guesthouse where I'm staying and decided to put the paperwork and my passport in a really safe place.

So this morning, I got ready to go and open a bank account and looked everywhere for the passport and paperwork and couldn't find them anywhere. 

I had chosen such a good place to hide them that I couldn't find them myself, and started to wonder if I'd actually lost them.

Well I found them eventually after almost tearing the room apart.

So panic over!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Use UK address then change with Financas & Bank when you start lease or they might accept lease address if you take documents with you


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Use UK address then change with Financas & Bank when you start lease or they might accept lease address if you take documents with you


When I went to the bank today they suggested that I return with the signed contract (which I will have tomorrow) after which they will use the new address.

So it's back to the loja do cidadao again; but it will be easier now that I know what to expect.

Thanks,

Michael


----------

